# en raison de / à cause de / pour cause de / grâce à



## indien

Bonjour,

Je me confonds entre l'usage de "en raison de" ou "à cause de" ou "grâce à".
Je sais que: -
"à cause de" a une notion négative alors que "grâce à" en a postive.
En ce qui concerne "en raison de", je ne suis pas clair.

Puis-je vous demander de corriger mes phrases suivantes, svp? : -
1) Je ne peux aller jouer dehors. C'est à cause de la pluie. 
2) Je ne peux aller jouer dehors. C'est en raison de pluie.
3) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est grâce à mes profs.
4) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est en raison de mes profs.
5) Je ne peux pas correspondre régulièrement avec mes amis. C'est à cause du boulot.
6) Je ne peux pas correspondre régulièrement avec mes amis. C'est en raison de boulot.

Merci d'avance,
Naveen

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tie-break

1) Je ne peux aller jouer dehors. C'est à cause de la pluie. 
2) Je ne peux aller jouer dehors. C'est en raison de la pluie.  
3) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est grâce à mes profs.  (ce sera plutôt grâce à toi )
4) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est en raison de mes profs. 
5) Je ne peux pas correspondre régulièrement avec mes amis. C'est à cause du boulot. 
6) Je ne peux pas correspondre régulièrement avec mes amis. C'est en raison du boulot.


----------



## Barre-tendre

Je ne suis pas une locutrice native du français, mais à mon avis tes réponses sont toutes bonnes. 

En raison de = 'en considération de' (connotation neutre)
À cause de = 'en considération de' (connotation négative)
Grâce à = 'à l'aide de'


----------



## tie-break

Les phrases numéro 3 et 4 même si grammaticalement correctes ont un sens qui, d'après moi, n'est pas très clair.
Quand on recoit des bonnes notes, c'est grâce à qui ?
Le professeur ne fait que l'action de donner des bonnes notes, *mais c'est la conséquence* du fait que l'éleve a bien fait ces devoirs, donc c'est grâce à lui.
Je me trompe ?


----------



## Barre-tendre

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Sémantiquement parlant, certaines de ces phrases apparaissent plutôt boiteuses. À moins que l'on n'implique que ce sont les professeurs qui, par leur clémence par exemple, ont rendu possible le fait que j'aie obtenu de bonnes notes... Une mise en contexte aurait été souhaitable.

3) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est grâce aux conseils/encouragements de mes profs.
4) J'ai reçu de bonnes notes à l'examen. C'est en raison du manque de sévérité de mes profs.


----------



## indien

Bonjour Barre-tendre,

Dans ces deux phrases-là, je voulais dire que j'ai pu obtenir de bonnes notes grâce à mes (aux) profs qui m'ont tout appris (les conseils, la bonne manière d'apprendre ainsi de suite) pendant les cours. Je tiens beaucoup à eux.
Par contre, c'est l'examninateur (la plupart du temps ce n'est pas lui que l'on a eu comme prof. Enfin chez moi ou quoi) qui s'occupe de la correction des examens.

Que veux-tu dire par les phrases boîteuses? Je ne connnais pas ce mot-là?

Naveen


----------



## Barre-tendre

indien said:


> Que veux-tu dire par les phrases boîteuses? Je ne connnais pas ce mot-là?



Il est évident que tu connais tout à fait le sens des mots que tu utilises.  En fait, comme le mentionnait Tie-break, la grammaticalité de tes phrases ne fait pas de doute. Seulement, pour un lecteur qui lit ton texte en dehors de tout contexte, le sens de tes phrases peut surprendre (voir la deuxième réponse de Tie-break). 



indien said:


> je voulais dire que j'ai pu obtenir de bonnes notes grâce à mes (aux) profs qui m'ont tout appris (les conseils, la bonne manière d'apprendre ainsi de suite) pendant les cours.



Dans ce cas-là, je dois convenir que tes phrases 3 et 4 sont parfaitement construites, et ce, à tous les points de vue.


----------



## gvergara

Salut :

Y a-t-il des différences _entre à cause de_ et _pour cause de_ ? Dans le Petit Robert il n'y a pas suffisament de renseignements sur ce sujet. D'autre part, je n'arrive pas à en tirer la différence entre ces deux termes en me basant sur les explications données par le Trésor de la langue française  Les voici : 

*À cause de*
_Du fait de. On la croyait moins vieille, à cause de ses cheveux bruns (FLAUBERT, Trois contes. Un Cœur simple, 1877, p. 64). On ne pouvait laisser les fenêtres ouvertes, à cause du bruit ._

_*Pour cause de* (+ subst. de l'inanimé sans article, désignant le plus souvent des événements ou des phénomènes fréquents). En raison de. 229. Le mari pourra demander le divorce pour cause d'adultère de sa femme (Code civil, 1804, p. 43)._

Vous pourriez m'aider ? Merci

GÔnzalÔ


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour GÕnzalÕ

Je vais essayer de t'aider :

*À cause de*
Ici c'est une relation de causalité simple, qui peut être objective ou subjective. On peut l'utilser aussi bien pour une chose, un sentiment (inanimé) que pour une personne : "c'est à cause de (ou grâce à (?) ) Gonzalo, que je me suis remise à étudier la grammaire française.", "c'est à cause de lui que je suis tombé"

_*Pour cause de*
_Pour cause de introduit un motif reconnu comme pertinent ou officiel et pour cause de ne peut être suivi que d'un nom "d'inanimé" comme dit par l'ATILF, pas de personne. (pour cause de Gonzalo ). "fermé pour cause de maladie", "fermé pour cause de grève".( on peut généralement remplacer pour cause de par pour motif de )

On pourra dire:

"Route fermée pour cause de verglas" c'est l'annonce faite par l'autorité qui a décidé de la fermeture de la route.
"la route était fermée à cause du verglas, j'ai du faire un détour", c'est ce que dira un automobiliste qui n'a pas pu passer.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le sens des deux expressions est exactement le même; elles diffèrent par la syntaxe ("pour cause de" se construi seulement avec une chose, pas une personne, et toujours sans article).
L'emploi de _pour cause de_ est un peu plus rare, et, du fait de l'absence d'article, ne peut pas pointer vers une cause bien définie.
_Fermé pour cause de maladie
_Mais _fermé à cause du mariage de ma soeur_
_On laisse les fenêtres fermées pour cause de bruit
_Mais _on laisse les fenêtres fermées à cause du bruit [des travaux dans la rue]

_Cela dit, comme le dit le TLF, ce sont des synonymes de _du fait de_ et _en raison de_ - encore d'autres manières de dire la même chose...


----------



## ceznaldo

C'est quoi la différence entre 'grâce à' et 'à cause de'. J'ai un vague sentiment que c'est un question de un bon résultat ou non.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Votre intuition est bonne

_À cause de_ s'utilise pour les faits négatifs et _grâce à_ pour les faits positifs. Tout dépend donc du point de vue du locuteur.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Le concert a été annulé en raison d'une grève.
Le concert a été annulé pour cause d'une grève.
Le concert a été annulé à cause d'une grève.

Ces trois cas sont-ils interchangeables ? Merci !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour





Pure_Yvesil said:


> Le concert a été annulé en raison d'une grève.
> Le concert a été annulé pour cause d'une *de* grève.
> Le concert a été annulé à cause d'une grève.


Pour cause de [grève] est très courant, le plus souvent après en raison/à cause d'une grève on précise qui était en grève.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

donc pour cause de est toujours suivi d'un nom sans article ?

Pour cause d'emploi du temps chargé, de grève, de stress....


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, on n'utilise pas d'article dans ce cas où le substantif désigne la nature de la cause.

Voici ce qu'en dit le Trésor : 





> *Pour cause de* (+ subst. de l'inanimé sans article, désignant le plus souvent des événements ou des phénomènes fréquents).  En raison de.


----------



## couleur tropicale

Bonjour, 
selon les définition de wiktionnaire
en raison de= Vu ; en considération de ; à cause de ; grâce à.
à cause de = En conséquence de ; en considération de 
"en raison de" est synonyme d' "à cause de"
dans la phrase suivante, il me semble plus approprier d'utiliser à cause de
mais je ne sais pas comment expliquer et pourquoi
Merci par avance pour les explications

Il n’a pas obtenu son permis de conduire à cause d’ ( en raison d') une fausse manœuvre.


----------



## rolmich

"à cause de" est en général suivi du pourquoi d'un échec/d'une malfonction.
"en raison de" est beaucoup plus neutre (pas d'échec ni de malfaçon).
Pour ces raisons, je dirais : _Il n'a pas obtenu son permis de conduire *à cause *d'une fausse manoeuvre. _(mais "en raison" serait compris aussi, simplement il convient moins bien dans ce contexte).


----------



## danielc

J'ai lu aujourd'hui sur le site de RFI quelquechose qui m'a fait tiquer. Il était question des manifestations au Pakistan contre le premier ministre actuel, et un peu au sujet des manifestations semblables contre son prédécesseur. Je mets en gras

"L'opposition accuse le Premier ministre d’avoir été porté au pouvoir *grâce à *l’armée pakistanaise "

"...l’accusant d’avoir remporté les élections *grâce à* des fraudes massives "

_Grâce à _implique une connotation positive, mais je ne vois pas de connotation positive dans des fraudes ou du contrôle militaire. Est-ce que l'usage change le sens de cette locution? _À cause de_ me semble préférable.

Pakistan: une marche de la liberté contre le Premier ministre Imran Khan


----------



## OLN

Ça ne me fait pas tiquer. Il est clair que le résultat n'est pas considéré comme heureux sur le plan moral, mais du point de vue du bénéficiaire comme objectivement, c'est bien "grâce à".
On aurait pu dire "à la faveur de fraudes".


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
Ces expressions : à cause de, […] en raison de, pour cause de...ne sont jamais suivis d'un article même selon le contexte ?
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Maître Capello

N'auriez-vous pas lu ce fil ?  Vous y trouverez en effet plusieurs exemples avec un *déterminant* (pas seulement un article). 

En particulier, _à cause de_ et _en raison de_ peuvent être suivis d'un déterminant ou non selon le contexte. En revanche, _pour cause de_ n'est normalement suivi d'aucun déterminant.


----------

